# Anyone here do straight razor shaving?



## the_rayway (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm looking at this kit for Bryan for Christmas from Classic Edge: http://classicedge.ca/index.php?route=product/product&path=71_55&product_id=1163

Anyone have any experience with this brand of razor/company? They appear to have very high ratings...

Or any tips/suggestions for buying a straight razor?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 23, 2013)

I do use a straight razor....I use my fathers razor, that has a handle made of whale bone.....and I love it. I use a whetstone for sharpening, I never learned to use a strop correctly.

The kit looks good, has a dang good razor...if he wants to shave with a straight razor...i would say get it..its pretty good buy.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2013)

I have never shaved with a straight razor but I vaguely remember my Father using one. What is/are the advantage(s) of a straight razor over other types?


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 23, 2013)

James, somehow I just _knew_ you were going to be the first one to respond  Thanks for the input! I'm really excited about giving this to him.

Some of the points below are just fun, but really, it seems it's just better all around. Bryan switched from regular shaving cream to the 'puck' and brush used for straight razoring, and it changed his life! Smoother shave, no nicks, and his face doesn't have razor burn anymore. And that's still using one of those mach3 razors. Plus, the puck lasts a year or so.

Benefits of Straight Razor Shaving - from www.artofmanliness.com

Better shaves. I thought my shaves couldn’t get any better after I upgraded from my Mach5 to an old school safety razor. I was wrong. The first time I shaved with a straight razor, my face looked as smooth as a baby’s behind. My wife noticed the difference without me even telling her what I had done and declared that it was the smoothest she’d ever seen. So make the switch to a straight razor. Your face will thank you for it.

Reduced costs. The upfront costs to get started with straight razor shaving are a bit on the expensive side. But after you buy all the gear, you’re set for life. You’ll never have to buy razor cartridges or double edge blades ever again. Just give your straight razor a nice stropping and you’re good to go. The only cost you’ll have from here on out is an occasional tube of shaving cream.

Environmentally friendly. Today’s modern shaving racket creates needless waste. When you’re done with a cartridge, you have to throw it out. When you buy new cartridges, you’re left with a ton of packaging material. Shaving with a safety razor reduces this waste, but straight razors take it one step further. The only waste you’ll create is biodegradable shaving scum. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it, greenies.

Meditative. Straight razor shaving has meditative benefits. It’s a craft that requires you to slow down and really focus on what you’re doing. After a few times of shaving with a straight razor, you just might start to notice yourself entering an incredibly manly zen-like state.

You’ll feel like more of a bad ***. You’ll be shaving with a tool that can double as a lethal weapon. Putting razor-sharp steel next to your throat every morning reminds you that you’re alive.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 23, 2013)

all around you get a better shave, not to mention the cost savings...
I found my fathers about 5 years ago...Bought some puck soap and used his old shaving mug...First shave hooked me....
Really gets close, and its more of a luxury then a hurry up shave.

The old straight razors from late 1800s and early 1900s are priceless.


----------



## michael-s (Nov 23, 2013)

I never had one and never had anyone use one to give me a shave. 
I use a 3 head electric shaver and am pleased with that. It came with spare replaceable heads so is good for a long time. Purchased at Costco. 

I guess using a straight razor like pictured you better not cough or get distracted while using it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 23, 2013)

Make sure his life insurance policy is paid up!


----------



## s0615353 (Nov 24, 2013)

I do believe in the single blade vs. the 4-5 blade method. I use a safety razor (the straight razor scares me!!!) because one blade does not tug at all on your face and gives you a closer shave since 4-5 blades are not putting the razor at any weird angles. Also, the blades I use are 10 cents each vs. $10 each for the Gilette garbage. Sometimes I do not shave for multiple days and the single blade does not tug or cause me any discomfort at all, it is great!!!


----------



## kryptonitewine (Nov 24, 2013)

I went to a barber and got a straight shave a few years ago. It was an awesome experience. Hmmmm might have to put this on my Christmas list.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 24, 2013)

I guess I don't put a lot of effort into shaving. I use a Gillette product that has 2 blades and it works fine for me. I buy the blades on the internet at a very good price. I use a hot towel first and then apply Barbasol shaving cream (best there is and lowest price to boot). No matter how great a shave I get, I need another one in a day.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, I`ve ordered it! Super excited!
It comes already honed, and with free shipping.

Can`t wait to see his face on Christmas morning


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 24, 2013)

hummm....he may have a bunch of nicks bleeding...
sorry, but it takes a few times to really know what your doing.
just make sure you have some bandaides.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol, it comes with a 'nick helper' thingy that you dab on any nicks to immediately stop the bleeding. 

He's been reading up on straight razoring for a year or so now, but I will definitely make sure he doesn't work on his neck the first few times...Princess band-aides can only do so much.

Poor guy, his skin is so sensitive that he bleeds like a stuck pig anyways after shaving - he doesn't even need to nick himself! Oh man, now I'm getting worried.  :<


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope I'm not  on this post. Sorry if it's a hijack Raelene. I'm looking for an electric razor that actually works well for my husband.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 24, 2013)

Ugh, I've never found one that doesn't make ground meat out of Bryan's face. Doesn't seem to matter how much we spend!

Anyone else?


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 24, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> Can`t wait to see his face on Christmas morning



I'd be more interested to see his face the morning AFTER Christmas morning.


----------



## michael-s (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello the _rayway

I saw a link to this single blade shaving instructional video on YouTube that you and your hubby will find helpful.
The video is called....... The Perfect Barber Shave (The Nomad Shaver). 
You will easily find it doing an internet search with the whole title.

Just thought I would pass it along.

Happy shaving.......... Michael.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 25, 2013)

my x broke her right arm riding her horse...it being in a cast she could not save her legs...so I had to do it....when i broke out the straight razor she said she would hire a nurse...lol
I did do it once...hated it, so I hired the nurse.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 25, 2013)

My ex used a straight blade, but I couldn't tell you what kind it was....I do know it was very expensive though (I remember because I pitched a fit over him spending over $300 for the thing).

What I actually have to add to the conversation is....clay soap.
I have made my own soap for years and when I sold it, I had a request for soap specifically made to use while shaving.
I did a ton of research and found that soaps that contain clay are fantastic for using with razors. The clay creates an extra "slip" that makes it glide very smoothly.
I haven't made clay soap this year or I would send you a bar to put in with the razor. Maybe you could check etsy.com and find a northern crafter that could get you some in time for Christmas.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 25, 2013)

Michael - thanks! I'll have him watch it for sure 

Ok Jeri, please PM me with a recipe! I've been meaning to try my hand at soaps for awhile now.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.wimp.com/perfectshave/

RR


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Rat! This is totally different than the one we found on our search. The name is almost identical though.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 3, 2014)

How was the gift received? I'm not quite ready for a straight blade. I am in the process of swithing to a double edge safety razor. I recall using one in the past with better results than the razors out there today and decided to pick on up. Should be here this week.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 10, 2014)

He loves it Doug! It's kind of a ritual now for him to wander into the washroom in the evening and have a long, leisurely shave. There was definitely a learning curve, but he's pretty confident now and I can't believe the difference between the straight razor and the disposable cartridges - no comparison.

Also, he finally doesn't have an 11:00 a.m. shadow...

I highly recommend!


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 10, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> comparison.
> 
> Also, he finally doesn't have an 11:00 a.m. shadow...



haha
I thought I was the only one with one of those. I may have to look into one of these razors.


----------

